# Wow...was I ever fortunate!



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a guy coming to cut, rake, and bail our extra grass/pasture for $.50 per bale . One of my neighbors/friends told me not to be surprised if I got charged $1.50-2.00 per bale...nope way less!

I just had to share my excitement!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that is great! Lucky you!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:stars: Wow....what a blessing!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Blessing indeed! I'll be right over.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice!


----------

